# Watching TV



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Who else's pup seems to love to watch TV?

We were watching a new Planet Earth II series and for some reason, Zoe decided to watch for a little bit. The bit she watched had a rare snow leopard. Not sure why she decided to watch

She will watch videos of other GSDs, or if I'm watching some firefighting vids, she'll perk up to the sirens (she's yet to howl at sirens...)

I had her going crazy 2 nights ago. I found out my Samsung S6 phone can beam to our new Samsung TV. Well, I was showing the wife some training vids I took that day and Zoe would perk up to me saying the commands on the video

Today we were watching one of the Family Guy Star Wars episodes, and Zoe was very interested in the lightsaber sounds


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Kaiser watches tv quite a bit - he likes war movies, and was enjoying the cooking channel yesterday


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

Wiena would always alert to wild animals that were big, like bear, lions etc. I didn't even think
she was watching, but something about the large animals would catch her attention and she 
would bark. She would watch herself on TV if I played videos of her.

here she is watching her training video

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Kimber enjoys TV lol


----------



## BBill (Dec 29, 2017)

One of mine goes crazy when he hears a horse!!
The female does watch TV...some voices set
her off!


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Sitka enjoys a little tv once in awhile. I got a random weekday off of work last week, and we hung out and watched Netflix all morning.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sometimes something will make them look at the tv and they will seem really interested for a minute. I was streaming youtube videos last night to the tv and one was my son just made of a short video clip I took of max looking for my daughter in the woods. She was hiding in the bushes. Max seemed interested for a few seconds. I could not be sure if he recognized himself or not lol! https://youtu.be/Kk_QxE0dZGQ


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

*Ranger watching Dog TV as a puppy*






When we have to leave the house for longer than a few hours and don't want to leave him outside we still use this setup with Dog TV left on.


----------



## MiesterBuster45 (Jan 21, 2018)

I love it! Miester Buster doesnt notice the tv unless there are animal sounds.... dogs or any kind of wildlife. I was watching (I think) Spy Hard the other night and there was some guy who went on and on and on make jungle animal sounds..... I almost had to turn the tv off cause Miester Buster lost his scruples over it.


----------



## iloveprince (Mar 22, 2018)

Haha! My puppy loves watching Netflix with me.


----------



## Skerman72 (Feb 2, 2018)

Zeus loves to watch Supernatural with me in the mornings. I don’t have pictures of him watching but here he is.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I have never had a dog who paid any attention to the TV or computer until now. Rocky gets very interested if he hears animal sounds (whining, crying, barking) and also responds to squeeky toys. He tries to get as close as he can to the screens, sometimes whines, cries, barks or howls in response, and then appears to be looking for the animals or toys behind the TV, lol.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Every once in a while one of mine has shown interest... may last a minute or two--I think it's more the sounds ( odd noises-sirens certain voices) then visual things on normal cable TV......But.... We've got some old VHS tapes.....mostly of the dogs playing in the yard.....and a couple of me doing some on leash stuff....sit,down,stay,come-- When Shane was still with us when we were watching a tape..he was quick to pick up on my voice commands (never obeyed the commands mind you)---but he'd look at the TV---listen----trot over to me with that puzzled side ways tilted head we've all seen..then go back and forth between myself and the TV looking confused...I'm pretty sure if he could speak he would have asked......".Hey how is it you're able to throw your voice into that box---I can't even see your lips move ? " I wish I'd had the smarts to get my wife to video him and the TV--It'd be hilarious for us to watch over and over again.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I will notice Luna watching times sometime if a dog is on she will be curious and just watch or if something sparks her eye she will curiously watch.


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

Mine does every so often. Unfortunately I haven’t taken any photos of it in a long long while.


----------

